# S&W J-Frame



## Etype (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm thinking about picking one up for concealed carry, anybody on here have experience carrying one?  There's a lot of stuff on the internet about them, but I usually don't go with the opinion of career writers.  I'm pretty set on a 642, but am also considering maybe getting a Keltec .380.

My biggest criteria is comfort.  I currently carry a G19, but it's a big to carry under a t-shirt and there's got to be something more comfortable for all day wear.  Since it's not super comfortable and convenient, I don't carry it all the time.  I figure if I don't have it with me, it's useless- a .22 that you have in your pocket is infinitely more valuable than a .44 mag sitting at home.  I'm a realist and I'm not worried about having 10mm or .357 sig ballistics for something I'm most likely never going to use.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 3, 2012)

I carried a S&W Chief's Special on my ankle as a BUG for years until I replaced it with a Glock 27.  Absolutely fantastic gun for the purpose.  It was light, sufficiently accurate, and easy to conceal.  The 642 is a neat little revolver, particularly the 642 CT with factory Crimson Trace grips.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 3, 2012)

442 and love it.


----------



## 0699 (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a Taurus 85 that hasn't been out of the box in years.  Glock 26/27 IMO is as easy to carry, easier to shoot, carries more rounds, and is easier to reload.  I conceal all the time under a t-shirt and AFAIK have never been noticed.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 4, 2012)

0699 said:


> I have a Taurus 85 that hasn't been out of the box in years. Glock 26/27 IMO is as easy to carry, easier to shoot, carries more rounds, and is easier to reload. I conceal all the time under a t-shirt and AFAIK have never been noticed.


 
You've just listed all the reasons I switched.


----------



## 0699 (Jul 4, 2012)

policemedic said:


> You've just listed all the reasons I switched.


 
Plus I carry a G17 mag on my weak side, so my reload is 18 rounds instead of just 10...


----------



## Etype (Jul 4, 2012)

Damn, you guys are ready for a super wild crazy shootout.  I'd say I have a gun about 10% of the time, and a knife about 20%.  

The rest of the time, it's just me and my hands- so if I got attacked by anything more than about 10 dudes, I'd be in trouble.


----------



## 0699 (Jul 4, 2012)

Etype said:


> Damn, you guys are ready for a super wild crazy shootout. I'd say I have a gun about 10% of the time, and a knife about 20%.
> 
> The rest of the time, it's just me and my hands- so if I got attacked by anything more than about 10 dudes, I'd be in trouble.


 
We can't all be Conan the Barbarian.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 4, 2012)

0699 said:


> I have a Taurus 85 that hasn't been out of the box in years. Glock 26/27 IMO is as easy to carry, easier to shoot, carries more rounds, and is easier to reload. I conceal all the time under a t-shirt and AFAIK have never been noticed.


I noticed but I hugged you.


----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 4, 2012)

Neat thing about a .357, is that can shoot .38 specials in them. You can reload and lighter loads work in a Wheel Gun where one would need to change springs in a Automatic. I carry a wheel gun. I am not against autos either, I will sometimes carry one of those.

Those S&W scandiums in .357 is really small and light. Not for plinking. Trouble too many good guns and different type of rounds out there. IMHO, the shooter is more important that what they carry.


----------



## Etype (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I'm going with the 442 or 642.  I can get a pretty great deal if I move soon.  Thanks folks.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jul 5, 2012)

I have a S&W 442 and a G27 for off duty carry/back up (I can carry the 27 on duty if I feel so inclined).  I have no complaints about either even though I did get caught short a couple months back while off duty and carrying the 442.


----------



## Etype (Jul 5, 2012)

So I was in the gun store today with a 442 and G26 in front of me and my G19 on my hip.  I held them both, messed with them a bit- then walked out with nothing but my G19.  

I think I've been "defense contracting" lately and trying to convince myself that I have a capability gap that doesn't really exist.

I'm happy with my G19.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 6, 2012)

Etype said:


> Damn, you guys are ready for a super wild crazy shootout.  I'd say I have a gun about 10% of the time, and a knife about 20%.
> 
> The rest of the time, it's just me and my hands- so if I got attacked by anything more than about 10 dudes, I'd be in trouble.


Or a bull queer. I carry a knife 90%, gun 30%


----------



## Etype (Jul 6, 2012)

Polar Bear said:


> Or a bull queer.


I have no idea what this means.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 6, 2012)

Etype said:


> I have no idea what this means.


Have you seen Shawshank? If not,watch it,you will understand then


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 6, 2012)

Polar Bear said:


> If not watch it you will watch it


----------



## Etype (Jul 6, 2012)

Polar Bear said:


> If not watch it you will watch it


???


----------



## shortbrownguy (Jul 6, 2012)

I carry my G26 100% of the time, and have a knife 100% of the time.
Paranoid- Maybee
Prepared - Always
I'm on my motorcycle a lot, and without the standoff and security that windows and doors provide, I don't feel as though I am taking it too far.

SBG sends.


----------



## Etype (Jul 6, 2012)

shortbrownguy said:


> I carry my G26 100% of the time, and have a knife 100% of the time.
> Paranoid- Maybee
> Prepared - Always
> I'm on my motorcycle a lot, and without the standoff and security that windows and doors provide, I don't feel as though I am taking it too far.
> ...


Especially in F'ville.  My wife and I were in Waffle House by Wal Mart yesterday and all we had was her .380, I felt naked.


----------



## shortbrownguy (Jul 6, 2012)

Etype said:


> Especially in F'ville. My wife and I were in Waffle House by Wal Mart yesterday and all we had was her .380, I felt naked.


About a year ago, I was on my bike on the corner of Santa Fe and Bragg blvd at midnight. I observed 3 guys walking from the gas station pointing at me, talking to each other. The vibe was there that they were going to attempt to mug me. I noticed one of them pull a blade out and try to conceal it while they walked towards me. I dropped the kickstand, got off the bike and drew my pistol... Lets just say all 3 of them set a land speed record running back to the trailer park that is behind the gas station. The people in the car behind me hopped out of there car, and made sure I was OK, but were convinced I would have been dead if I didn't have my gun.

Reason number 5000 why I always carry


SBG sends.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 6, 2012)

shortbrownguy said:


> About a year ago, I was on my bike on the corner of Santa Fe and Bragg blvd at midnight. I observed 3 guys walking from the gas station pointing at me, talking to each other. The vibe was there that they were going to attempt to mug me. I noticed one of them pull a blade out and try to conceal it while they walked towards me. I dropped the kickstand, got off the bike and drew my pistol... Lets just say all 3 of them set a land speed record running back to the trailer park that is behind the gas station. The people in the car behind me hopped out of there car, and made sure I was OK, but were convinced I would have been dead if I didn't have my gun.
> 
> Reason number 5000 why I always carry
> 
> ...


 
Nice work 

I completely agree about carrying all the time.  If I'm off, I have a Government Model.  If I'm off but out of town on business, I have my duty HK45.  You just never know.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 6, 2012)

I guess I'm in the really really weird/prepared group.

FN FNP-45 Tac with 15+1 of .45 ACP on Right hip,usually I wear a T-shirt with a short sleeved unbuttoned over it.
CRKT knife in right pocket
2 additional mags on Left hip for a total load of 46 rounds of 45 ACP.

I also know and understand that I will probably never ever use this tool. (Lord willing, especially if I am with the family) but there have been times where I have got all the way out to the truck and thought, what if something goes down today? And I go back inside and strap up.

I dont know, I just dont think I would be able to live with myself if I decided not to carry the day someone hurt my wife or kids.....

My .02

p.s. for really hot days, I have a SIG P-250 DAO in 40 to carry then


----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 6, 2012)

Etype said:


> Damn, you guys are ready for a super wild crazy shootout. I'd say I have a gun about 10% of the time, and a knife about 20%.
> 
> The rest of the time, it's just me and my hands- so* if I got attacked by anything more than about 10 dudes, I'd be in trouble*.


 

Damn,  now I have low self esteem.


----------



## parallel (Jul 8, 2012)

J frames are very nice. I have several CCW and rigs but with the heat down here I always seem to end up with my Kahr PM9.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 8, 2012)

Etype said:


> So I was in the gun store today with a 442 and G26 in front of me and my G19 on my hip. I held them both, messed with them a bit- then walked out with nothing but my G19.
> 
> I think I've been "defense contracting" lately and trying to convince myself that I have a capability gap that doesn't really exist.
> 
> I'm happy with my G19.


 
For what it's worth, I think you made the right call. The G19 is a fine defensive handgun.


----------



## 0699 (Jul 8, 2012)

policemedic said:


> For what it's worth, I think you made the right call. The G19 is a fine defensive handgun.


 
If I didn't already have a 17, I would have gone this route.  As much as I love my 17 (gen 2 bought in 1989 that still works like a champ, especially after being rebuilt for free in Smyrna) & 26s, I think the 19 by itself is a much more versatile handgun.


----------



## Etype (Jul 8, 2012)

policemedic said:


> For what it's worth, I think you made the right call. The G19 is a fine defensive handgun.


And it's the same gun I use at work, that's a big plus.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 9, 2012)

0699 said:


> I have a Taurus 85 that hasn't been out of the box in years. Glock 26/27 IMO is as easy to carry, easier to shoot, carries more rounds, and is easier to reload. I conceal all the time under a t-shirt and AFAIK have never been noticed.





Chopstick said:


> I noticed but I hugged you.


Holy $hit! I guess Im lucky!!
http://www.freep.com/article/201207...-dies-after-his-gun-goes-off?odyssey=nav|head:


----------



## policemedic (Jul 9, 2012)

Chopstick said:


> Holy $hit! I guess Im lucky!!
> http://www.freep.com/article/20120708/NEWS01/120708029/Woman-hugs-off-duty-Detroit-police-officer-151-dies-after-his-gun-goes-off?odyssey=nav|head:[/quote]
> 
> Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## 0699 (Jul 9, 2012)

Chopstick said:


> Holy $hit! I guess Im lucky!!
> http://www.freep.com/article/201207...-dies-after-his-gun-goes-off?odyssey=nav|head:


 
Just knowing me and being in my presence is luck enough... 



> If you’re at a party, she asked, “why do you need a weapon with a round in the chamber?”


 
Because a) you never know when bad shit will happen and 2) a gun without a round in the chamber is called a club. [/quote]


----------



## policemedic (Jul 9, 2012)

0699 said:


> Just knowing me and being in my presence is luck enough...
> 
> 
> 
> Because a) you never know when bad shit will happen and 2) a gun without a round in the chamber is called a club.


[/quote]

Exactly.

My money is on a soft suede IWB holster combined with trousers made of light fabric that allowed her to unknowingly get enough purchase on the trigger to make it go bang.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jul 10, 2012)

To add my 2c,  no matter what the only things that matter are your defensive pistol/revolver has to be: one you shoot well, one that just feels right and one that conceals easily.  Its the conceals easy part that can be the most difficult.  That brings up method of concealment issues as well: outside the waistband, inside the waistband, ankle, small of the back (dont like this one) or shoulder holster.  Its  up to you and what works.

All pistols and revolvers work.  Revolvers have been doing the job for years and are not out of the picture yet! I have a .38 S&W J frame for a backup on my ankle and a G22 for duty.  I dont worry about the capacity issue or ammunition differences.  Each has its purpose.  The benefit of a revolver is that you can make contact shots and not worry about weather you weapon goes out or back into battery.  I find that I would rather carry a .38 than a .380, larger bullet and its not like there are hi-cap .380's (concealable) out there so your not loosing too much (I know that with a small revolver your limited to 5 - 6 rounds, unless your going with a .22 then your up to 10+)

If you cant find a reason to switch out of your G19 then dont do it!  You will never replicate that feeling of what your used to and will always go back to that one that you loved......


----------



## Cyberchp (Jul 12, 2012)

Exactly.

My money is on a soft suede IWB holster combined with trousers made of light fabric that allowed her to unknowingly get enough purchase on the trigger to make it go bang.[/quote]
Did they ever come out with what type of holster he was using?  For a while, some co workers were real big on trying to push those ghostbelt type holsters.  I prefer an IWB or ankle for OD use.  As far as OP? Can never argue with an old school model 60 as a bug.  I did recently purchase a Ruger LCP with a Crimson Trace.  Nice pocket gun or BUG but not as a primary. /2cents


----------



## Etype (Jul 14, 2012)

Cabbage Head said:


> The benefit of a revolver is that you can make contact shots and not worry about weather you weapon goes out or back into battery.


If you make a contact shot with good forward pressure and a super sonic round (9mm+p) you'd lose your gun up to the grip inside of the dude.  You'd have to get your gun back out before you clear the malfunction.

Super sonic rounds + contact shot = BIG HOLE!!!


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jul 15, 2012)

Lol,  I stand corrected.  and you said, "BIG HOLE".


----------



## Red-Dot (Jul 18, 2012)

The little j-frames are really nice. With the advancement of composites most all will handle the +P loads. IMO the .38 is an under rated round. It is definitely the way to go when toting heat.


----------

